
Saving Hacking from the Zaibatsus: A Memoir - kstrauser
https://livestream.com/internetsociety3/hope2020/videos/209222826
======
kstrauser
This is a talk from HOPE 2020 about the fediverse (i.e. Mastodon and other
apps that use the ActivityPub protocol) and its relevance in modern social
media.

